# Tags!  Tags?



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been noticing recently that there are weird tags on posts.  When you create a thread and enter some tags that seems to be OK.  However, there are a lot of threads that also have unrelated two letter tags in addition to the ones that are logical.  

Click on TODAY'S POSTS and scroll down the list.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## GLC (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah. I see that. Like the "ca" tagged onto the granola thread. And the "wi" added to the legit tags on the potato salad thread. An oddity. A harmless oddity, I guess.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, harmless.  Points to a software issue.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 5, 2014)

Kind of odd that all the two letter tags are also state abbreviations.
Why ca, ny, wi, mo? Why not zb, rt, by, aa?
Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Kind of odd that all the two letter tags are also state abbreviations.
> Why ca, ny, wi, mo? Why not zb, rt, by, aa?
> Coincidence? I think not.



Aren't you clever to notice that!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 5, 2014)

Personally,  I like the tags listed as "other" and "food".   Very helpful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Kind of odd that all the two letter tags are also state abbreviations.
> Why ca, ny, wi, mo? Why not zb, rt, by, aa?
> Coincidence? I think not.



Salt and Pepper's post http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/panko-and-parm-asparagus-89935.html has a "pa" in the tags and he is in Montana...not Pennsylvania...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Salt and Pepper's post http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/panko-and-parm-asparagus-89935.html has a "pa" in the tags and he is in Montana...not Pennsylvania...




Hmmmm, what could the '*PA*' stand for?  "*PA*nko and *PA*rm As*PA*ragus"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)

Will have to watch it...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't understand Pac's tags.  I wonder what categories they might be used.    Is Ca for California or Canada or Canberra?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I don't understand Pac's tags.  I wonder what categories they might be used.    Is Ca for California or Canada or Canberra?



It's not at all clear they actually are state (or other location) abbreviations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)

Canaries Canoodling in Canberra...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2014)

From Kayelle's Shrimp and Asparagus thread

asparagus, lemon, mo, nuts, pa, pasta, recipe, shrimp, walnuts, wi


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 6, 2014)

Not to worry. It's probably just the NSA keeping tabs on all of our locations - just to monitor for terroristic food threats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hmmm...alphabetical order and they take you to a list of posts that contain any word with that combo of letters in it.

Bizarre Tags that seem to be added at random to the tag list.


----------

